# TK40/TK30 fan club



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jan 8, 2010)

I was comparing some data on Light Reviews and saw that the TK40 has the second highest max lux measurement of any quad die led (only got beat by 100 lux by the EagleTac M2C4 / P7). It would probably also get beat by the M1X as well, that one has not been reviewed that I can see. I just thought that was pretty cool for a light that supposedly is not a "thrower".


----------



## LittleBill (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*

not sure who says that, this thing is insane in throw and good in flood.

perfect light


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*

The TK40 has what I consider to be the 100% perfect beam pattern for my use. It's a wonderful mix of flood and throw, yet not totally a "thrower" or a "floody" light. It's somewhere in between.

I think that the Jetbeam M1X has a pretty bad donut hole pattern, something that absolutely drives me nuts about other lights that I have used in the past. The TK40's beam pattern is devoid of such artifacts and I love it.


----------



## Geban (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*

Well, I´m certenly a TK40 fan! :twothumbs


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*

Also a TK40 fan here. I love my TK40. Sure is nice to have a reasonably bright light that feeds off of common AA batteries.(I use Sanyo Eneloop rechargeable AAs in my TK40.) The "wall of light" effect is quite fun. (Just FYI,if you value your eyesight,don't pull out your new TK40-with freshly charged Eneloops-and turn on the Turbo Strobe.630 lumens of strobe light is not fun when pointed at a mirror.)
I pulled this boneheaded stunt the day I received my TK40.


----------



## Larbo (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*

I give mine a :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## burntoshine (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*

how does one become inducted into this club; or has it just happened?

TK40 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## n2deep (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*



AMD64Blondie said:


> Also a TK40 fan here. I love my TK40. Sure is nice to have a reasonably bright light that feeds off of common AA batteries.(I use Sanyo Eneloop rechargeable AAs in my TK40.) The "wall of light" effect is quite fun. (Just FYI,if you value your eyesight,don't pull out your new TK40-with freshly charged Eneloops-and turn on the Turbo Strobe.630 lumens of strobe light is not fun when pointed at a mirror.)
> I pulled this boneheaded stunt the day I received my TK40.



I think I remember reading about this awhile back. lol 
Count me in I love this thing!


----------



## tomwoh (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*

Count me in I have two.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*

_*Oh yes! *_


----------



## celler (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*

I'm a huge fan as well. I was sold when I saw it at SHOT last year. Two questions for my fellow fans:

(1) What did you guys end up using for a holster?

(2) Has anyone been able to find a source for extra battery holders?

Thanks.


----------



## Larbo (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*



celler said:


> (1) What did you guys end up using for a holster?
> 
> (2) Has anyone been able to find a source for extra battery holders?
> 
> Thanks.



(1) I have one of these. http://www.batteryjunction.com/maunflbash17.html
(2) Not yet, a spare holder in a sturdy case sure would be nice.


----------



## zx7dave (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*



Geban said:


> Well, I´m certenly a TK40 fan! :twothumbs



One of my few non Surefire lights. Excellent light in every way.


----------



## JeffInChi (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*

A very solid light, if you don't mind blemishing yours, the old maglite D-ring holster/holder works well with it, for all you old school security/LEO's out there.


----------



## NutSAK (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*



celler said:


> (1) What did you guys end up using for a holster?



I'm not an owner yet, but I am a fan. I saw this in the "unofficial Fenix picture thread" a couple of days ago, and thought that it looked like the perfect soution:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3116211&postcount=73

I use Ripoffs holsters for some other lights, and their quality is excellent. The "BL" models have belt loops, but there are identical models with a very sturdy stainless clip with a "CO" (clip on) prefix.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*



Locoboy5150 said:


> *The TK40 has what I consider to be the 100% perfect beam pattern for my use. It's a wonderful mix of flood and throw, yet not totally a "thrower" or a "floody" light. It's somewhere in between.*
> 
> I think that the Jetbeam M1X has a pretty bad donut hole pattern, something that absolutely drives me nuts about other lights that I have used in the past. The TK40's beam pattern is devoid of such artifacts and I love it.



I have TK30 and very much agree with that description, TK30 and TK40 have exactly the same beam profile what I know.

Regards, Patric


----------



## T-3 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*

TK40 fan here as well! :twothumbs I haven't had a chance to use it a lot yet, but once things settle a little more with the new house, I want to try my hand at beam shots and some real close up pics of this beauty! :thinking:


----------



## headophile (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*

love my tk40 as well. i agree with all of your posts


----------



## orbspeed1 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*

Should add tk30 to title as basicaly same light diffrent batteries.
tk30 is amazing clean beam good spill loads of range.
Good battery life make those £20 12v spot look silly.


----------



## Mark-60 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: TK40 fan club*

I sure do like mine. Great "dog walking" light.
















-Mark.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jan 10, 2010)

orbspeed1 said:


> Should add tk30 to title as basicaly same light diffrent batteries.
> tk30 is amazing clean beam good spill loads of range.
> Good battery life make those £20 12v spot look silly.


 
Sure, so long as we don't get any AA haters.


----------



## Sarratt (Jan 10, 2010)

A member of the TK40 club now for 15 days.

This is an amazing light.

The only slight drawback is that I can't see the need ( ''need'') for any other light. 

Then again I do have four other smaller Fenixs' and that didn't stop me.


----------



## Dcon67 (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh...yeah, count me in as a fan. Although, it kinda ruined me for 100-200 lumen lights. I've only had mine for about a month (my last purchase of 2009, ordered a couple of days before xmas). I don't think I've used my Quark or other lights since.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice pics Mark!! You can actually make out individual dimples in the reflector on the emitor shot.


----------



## brianch (Jan 10, 2010)

TK30 owner here :candle:


----------



## pseudoblue (Jan 11, 2010)

TK40 fan checking in 



celler said:


> (1) What did you guys end up using for a holster?


I'm using a D size maglite holder, should be the same as JeffInChi's. Works great!


----------



## jefierro (Jan 11, 2010)

I love mine so much I bought 2, had the chance to use it in a 4 day camping trip, night turned in to day whatever i pointed, absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## Magnumpy (Jan 11, 2010)

I adore my TK40. although for a holster I just hold it under my armpit :twothumbs


----------



## mefistofele86 (Jan 11, 2010)

i'm here! i don't own a tk30/40 but i love them both! My favourite is the tk30.. what an amazing light! A day i'll buy it!


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sarratt said:


> The only slight drawback is that I can't see the need ( ''need'') for any other light.



I know what you mean. When I bought my TK40, I just haven't had much urge to splurge on any other large sized flashlight because the TK40 just works *perfectly* for my needs. I did upgrade my EDC, but that was a totally different size (smaller) of light.

Happily, I've been spoiled by my TK40.


----------



## pseudoblue (Jan 11, 2010)

Pic was taken many months ago though


----------



## JKL (Jan 11, 2010)

Jkl 






KLM12-Cpfitalia :wave:


----------



## msloshooter (Jan 11, 2010)

I bought a TK30, loved it so much I bought a second one and put it on my rifle. Not bagging on the TK40, I like using the sap pocket of my work pants to carry my primary light. The slim profile of the TK30 works better for this. Everyone I work with is speachless when they see the light perform. Several guys have borrowed it on my days off and now they want one really bad. 

My department has Streamlight SL20 lights for us to use, the TK30 beats the crap out of them. Throw, flood, size and weight, overall more light... it's almost unbelievable.


----------



## CNR (Jan 11, 2010)

TK40 owner, i also use a D-ring Mag holder which works great.
I recently got a much brighter light, wich is great, but still the TK40 wins on size, flexibility, dependability, runtime and it's very easy to carry 1or 2 xtra set of regargable AA's.

As someone said in another post, it makes you feel you don't really need another light :thumbsup:


----------



## headophile (Jan 11, 2010)

Sarratt said:


> A member of the TK40 club now for 15 days.
> 
> This is an amazing light.
> 
> ...



amen to this too, almost. i just need 1 more for very long distances and i'm all covered


----------



## dirtybore (Jan 11, 2010)

My wonderful girlfriend got me a TK30 for Christmas! What a great light! It is now at the top of the heap in my collection. When I let the dogs out (one is coal black) I can keep an eye on them no matter how far they wonder out from the house. It's 140+ yards to the wood line and I can see *INTO* the woods with this beast.  

I'm amazed how perfectly it's made & how little it weighs. Great job Fenix!


----------



## orbspeed1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ive modded mine already with some reflective tape cut with a paper cutter to fit various grooves on the tk30.
Done this to all my lights so if i put one down in dark its easy to find again esecialy if in the woods etc.


----------



## stockae92 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dcon67 said:


> Oh...yeah, count me in as a fan. Although, it kinda ruined me for 100-200 lumen lights. I've only had mine for about a month (my last purchase of 2009, ordered a couple of days before xmas). I don't think I've used my Quark or other lights since.




ditto

i can only use my 100-200 lumen "in-door" now ... LOL


----------



## thedeske (Jan 11, 2010)

40 and friends 



http://img43.imageshack.us/i/fenix09.jpg/


----------



## Farhad Gulemov (Jan 11, 2010)

Count me in - the Fenix TK40 is simply awesome!
I don't even find it "that big" at all? I hate flimsy objects, and that goes for flashlights too. The TK40 feels "just righjt" to me, and it is by far the best light I have ever seen. It has everything: it is very sturdy, perfectly finished, right size, excellent modes and lots, LOTS of power.

Sure made a TK40-groupie out of me!

FG


----------



## C4ReeN (Jan 11, 2010)

tk30 is the best flashlight i've ever had.
count me in.:twothumbs


----------



## FenixFire (Jan 11, 2010)

I've got the Tk30 and find it amazing. Decided to purchase it because I was impressed by the build of my Tk11 r2 and saw the torture test of the Tk40. I really liked the 18650 battery feature so I picked the 30 over the 40. 

I "strobed" a buddy of mine that was in his car in my driveway talking to his girlfriend in total darkness and he said he couldn't see right for like 5 minutes:laughing:. I didn't really aim for his face just in the general driver seat area. I probably won't be doing that anymore unless I don't know who that person is.


----------



## Farhad Gulemov (Jan 12, 2010)

FenixFire said:


> I "strobed" a buddy of mine that was in his car in my driveway talking to his girlfriend in total darkness and he said he couldn't see right for like 5 minutes:laughing:. I didn't really aim for his face just in the general driver seat area. I probably won't be doing that anymore unless I don't know who that person is.




Well, you mention the one regret I have about the TK40. Its strobe mode at 630 lumens is fantastic, of course, but it has one huge drawback: if you want the strobe mode, you first have to switch on the "turbo' mode at full blast, _*thereby revealing yourself and your flashlight*_, and then rapidly press the switch twice before the strobe goes on. So I don't know how you managed to surprize your friend. Furthermore, in pitch dark the beam of the flashlight in turbo mode, if not directed directly in one's face, will give time to the other guy to contact his retinas, protecting him.

If I wanted to temporarily blind somebody, I would not bother with the strobe mode. I would blast the person with the regular turbo mode - no warning and full power into the eyes. Should be the most effective way, no?


----------



## FenixFire (Jan 12, 2010)

Farhad Gulemov said:


> Well, you mention the one regret I have about the TK40. Its strobe mode at 630 lumens is fantastic, of course, but it has one huge drawback: if you want the strobe mode, you first have to switch on the "turbo' mode at full blast, _*thereby revealing yourself and your flashlight*_, and then rapidly press the switch twice before the strobe goes on. So I don't know how you managed to surprize your friend. Furthermore, in pitch dark the beam of the flashlight in turbo mode, if not directed directly in one's face, will give time to the other guy to contact his retinas, protecting him.
> 
> If I wanted to temporarily blind somebody, I would not bother with the strobe mode. I would blast the person with the regular turbo mode - no warning and full power into the eyes. Should be the most effective way, no?



Well I have the TK*30 *so its a bit different . I already had it set to hunting mode and all I had to do was loosen the bezel and turn it on making it go directly into strobe mode without revealing myself. I'm not too sure on the 40's UI so no comment on that. IMHO I found the strobe in pitch dark to blind and disorient more than the full blast. I think the strobe probably causes more "stars" even if not directly shined in someones eyes. Plus there is no adapting to strobe in the dark and you can somewhat adapt to the full power.


----------



## thedeske (Jan 12, 2010)

Farhad Gulemov said:


> If I wanted to temporarily blind somebody, I would not bother with the strobe mode. I would blast the person with the regular turbo mode - no warning and full power into the eyes. Should be the most effective way, no?



depends on the age of the person and distance, but the 40 has enough to gain attention one way or another.

I've yet to be on the receiving end to know for sure


----------



## Farhad Gulemov (Jan 12, 2010)

FenixFire said:


> Well I have the TK*30 *so its a bit different .



Yep. The TK40 cannot do that . Oh well, now I have a good reason to get the TK30 :twothumbs


----------



## Farhad Gulemov (Jan 12, 2010)

thedeske said:


> depends on the age of the person and distance, but the 40 has enough to gain attention one way or another.



Well, I inadvertantly did shine the TK40 straight into a neighbor's face at night and it blinded him so badly that he told me that he though that an aircraft was making an emergency landing  (we live close to a small airport). Mind you - as soon as I recognized him I switched it off, but in 1sec or so the damage was done.

Yeah - these flashlights really have amazing power :thumbsup:


----------



## desertrat21 (Jan 12, 2010)

It is a lovely light to be sure!


----------



## LightOnAHill (Jan 13, 2010)

Happy owner and fan here of the TK40.

This is an awesome all-around light, that I don't feel bad using because it's so easy to power it (I am an eneloop fan myself).

and this is my 40th post, sweeeet


----------



## Cataract (Jan 13, 2010)

I love my TK40 so much, I made my own lanyard for it and will soon build my own holster. 

I tried the strobe in the dark and pointed it a the ceiling the other night. After 20 seconds of that I started feeling a little sick...


----------



## droeun (Jan 13, 2010)

pseudoblue said:


> Pic was taken many months ago though



Nice, how did you white out the background like that, or is it just a white shelf?


----------



## madmook (Jan 13, 2010)

I love that the TK40 outputs just as much light with 4 cells (retains all output modes/levels), just with a reduction in runtime.


----------



## T-3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Farhad Gulemov said:


> if you want the strobe mode, you first have to switch on the "turbo' mode at full blast, _*thereby revealing yourself and your flashlight*_, and then rapidly press the switch twice before the strobe goes on.



Yeah... this is a bit of a hassle! That's one thing I like more on my Olight M30... it has that button on the tail for instant strobe!!!  Don't get me wrong though... I still love my TK40!!


----------



## bedazzLED (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi all.

Count me into the fan club also. I received the TK40 for my birthday last year and it is just fantastic. My most used large light.

It was looking a little lonely so I got the TK30 as a companion to it at christmas .

Now I have my top six lights sitting on my desk. My TK40 and TK30 towering over all, then my TK10 and Nitecore D10, then my 4Sevens Mini 123 and my Lummi Raw NS.

Regards from the land down under.


----------



## Rich_T23 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ive just got hold of a TK40 to replace my old 2 D cell mag lite ( with a standard bulb in ) and, er, its somewhat brighter.
Its going to be interesting to see what other peoples reactions are to this later, especialy as most are used to nothing better than a standard mag.


----------



## Drudge (Jan 13, 2010)

Another TK40 owner/lover checking in :twothumbs


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 14, 2010)

I use the TK40 as a bike light. I mount it to my handle bars using the TwoFish Cyclopblock. Unfortunately the strap that came with cyclopblock was a bit short so I had to make my own with some longer bits of velcro and a washer for the buckle and voila.






For those wondering how stable it is, its not bad. The rubber of the cyclopblock doesnt move too much. I wouldnt recommend going fast down hill off the track. Little to medium bumps are ok. Suspension forks help too. 

Now if I can find a red filter for the fenix MC-10, I'll have a good rear light.


----------



## Farhad Gulemov (Jan 14, 2010)

Speaking of red filters, has anybody ever seen one for the TK40? I could really use one.

Thanks!


----------



## Farhad Gulemov (Jan 14, 2010)

Mr Floppy said:


> I use the TK40 as a bike light.



I am curious - on what power setting do you use it most?


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 14, 2010)

Farhad Gulemov said:


> I am curious - on what power setting do you use it most?



only one, quick strobe ...



ok, its on max but I like to put it in strobe going through trees


----------



## snala (Jan 14, 2010)

Crazy as it sounds i was a bit disappointed when i first got my TK30 and tried it at home. Then I took it hunting on a farm with fields and hills where there is no ambient light and I'm definitely not disappointed anymore. :laughing: It's not far off 12v spot performance, just has less throw but plenty for shooting at .22 ranges.
This light needs room to show itself off at its full potential. Round a built up area with street lights and reflective surfaces etc you really don't get the full picture. Still, if you point a TK11 R2 at a fence and then point this at the same fence even using 1 battery, the TK11 disappears.
Oh and I just use the 1 battery form factor for mountain bike racing too. 376 L is plenty and the torch is much friendlier to mount size and weight wise. That's a bit of a benefit the TK40 doesn't have and you get just under 4 hours regulated runtime by carrying 1 spare 18650 battery.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 14, 2010)

You are so right Snala,

Even a "normal" very bright flashlight doesn't seem to be very impressive compared to fixed lights like home light bulbs and streetlights. It's out in the field you see the full potential!
I really like my TK30 which I find very nice with 2xCR123. Though not a true thrower I think it throws well considering the wide hotspot.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Rich_T23 (Jan 14, 2010)

Swedpat said:


> You are so right Snala,
> 
> Even a "normal" very bright flashlight doesn't seem to be very impressive compared to fixed lights like home light bulbs and streetlights. It's out in the field you see the full potential!
> I really like my TK30 which I find very nice with 2xCR123. Though not a true thrower I think it throws well considering the wide hotspot.
> ...



Ive not yet had the chance to test my TK40 out and about, Amongst other things im a Scout leader, Weve got a leaders away /leader training / drinking beer till the early hours weekend coming u, and its going to be interesting to see what reaction a TK40 on full blast gets, especialy as most, if not all of them think a bog standard mag light is the brightest and best thing around.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 14, 2010)

Rich_T23 said:


> its going to be interesting to see what reaction a TK40 on full blast gets



Please, by all means, post a full report on the group's reaction to the TK40!


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 15, 2010)

Rich_T23 said:


> Ive not yet had the chance to test my TK40 out and about, Amongst other things im a Scout leader, Weve got a leaders away /leader training / drinking beer till the early hours weekend coming u, and its going to be interesting to see what reaction a TK40 on full blast gets, especialy as most, if not all of them think a bog standard mag light is the brightest and best thing around.



Yes, showing especially a stock 6D will still make many impressed by the size of it and they will think that it's one of the brightest available. A good idéa may be to compare TK40 to a Maglite if you have one. 
First you demonstrate the Maglite and after the *WOW!*-comments you receive you will say: "but now I will show the bright light!" :devil:

Also a good idéa is to compare the TK40 to a common 4D lantern of THIS kind, which is also by many people considered as a bright light. 
The large reflector provides good relative throw (and makes the torch looking powerful), but I think the total output is still not more than 100 lumens, maybe less. 

I agree with Locoboy5150, please post a report of the groups reaction!

Regards, Patric


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jan 15, 2010)

snala said:


> Crazy as it sounds i was a bit disappointed when i first got my TK30 and tried it at home. Then I took it hunting on a farm with fields and hills where there is no ambient light and I'm definitely not disappointed anymore. :laughing: It's not far off 12v spot performance, just has less throw but plenty for shooting at .22 ranges.
> This light needs room to show itself off at its full potential. Round a built up area with street lights and reflective surfaces etc you really don't get the full picture. Still, if you point a TK11 R2 at a fence and then point this at the same fence even using 1 battery, the TK11 disappears.
> Oh and I just use the 1 battery form factor for mountain bike racing too. 376 L is plenty and the torch is much friendlier to mount size and weight wise. That's a bit of a benefit the TK40 doesn't have and you get just under 4 hours regulated runtime by carrying 1 spare 18650 battery.


 
I know exactly what you mean, I had the same initial thoughts.


----------



## Rich_T23 (Jan 15, 2010)

One of the key reasons for buying the TK40 was the AA battery capability, i dont intend to run it on Alkalines, but that options there should i need it.
AA rechargables are easy to get, easy to handle and easy to charge, the chargers are easy to get hold of, and other people understand them and know exactly what they are, where as some, if not all of the Li-ion cells are relativly unknown to people, therefore possibly dangerous. I intend to/ I am Running it on 2700mah NiMH and another set of 2100 NiMH 'hybrid' (GP Recyko) cells.


----------



## Farhad Gulemov (Jan 15, 2010)

Rich_T23 said:


> One of the key reasons for buying the TK40 was the AA battery capability, i dont intend to run it on Alkalines, but that options there should i need it.



Exact same here. I run mine on eneloops, but this is Florida: hurricanes, tornadoes, brushfires, tropical storms, floods, etc. But I need to know that in a situation where the "bovine excreta" really hits the fan (like the year where we had 4 hurricanes in 6 weeks!) I will always be able to get at least 4 Alkalines AAs in any convenience store or gas station (even after they are looted) no matter how crazy things get. The fact that the TK40 can do that, combined with the fact that it is quasi-indestructable and really waterproof and that it can throw up to 630 lumens if needed makes it the ideal flashlight for Florida or any other place with crazy weather, IMHO.


----------



## jaydee00003 (Jan 17, 2010)

I fell in love with tk 40 i was thinking it is big cuz of aa batterys but i wanted to buy it,Then came tk30 and that was the answere i bought it and i am happy owner also i realy like u can use 1x18650 half the size realy mobile


----------



## mefistofele86 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a question.
Does the TK30 emit all its power with 2xrcr?


----------



## NutSAK (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes it would, but runtime would of course only be about 30% of what 2x18650 runtime is.


----------



## mefistofele86 (Jan 17, 2010)

NutSAK said:


> Yes it would, but runtime would of course only be about 30% of what 2x18650 runtime is.



Basically the light works exactly in the same way with both 2xrcr and 2x18650. Obviosly with less runtime (2xrcr case). Is it right?


----------



## orbspeed1 (Jan 18, 2010)

If you can use 2xrcr that would be great but im sure I have read somewhere that the current drain is too much for 2xrcr but ok for 2x123 primary or 1x 18650,
I know 4xrcr is over the 12v that fenix state is voltage range.
I must say I am impresed with the run time on the 4xenergiser 123 that came with mine been using the same set since xmas its been used almost every day.


----------



## orbspeed1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok my 4 energisers finnaly died tonight very impressed with the run time of the tk30 on primaries its been used most night's since xmas when ive been doing my deliveries, its been great for finding house numbers or names.
so does any one know if 2xrcr is ok ie not to much current for 2 small cells.
This will make this light even better if its safe to run full power in the shorter format.


----------



## sbbluewater (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi All,
I'm new to this forum and learning quite a bit! I just got a TK11 R2 and love it. I'm now looking for something with a better throw like the TK40 or TK30. From what I have read it seems that the TK30 is the same as the TK40 except that the TK30 uses up to 2 18650 batteries. Is this the only difference? When using the 2 batteries or the one battery configuration is the current regulated? What kind of runtime on max output are people getting on the TK30? As I already am using the 18650 format I would like to stay this way. The TK30 seems like a great light. Is the throw that much better than the TK11 R2? What I am really trying to find out is if I will really notice that much a of a difference. I just want a light that will throw far and light up the trees behind our house. Any TK30 owners out there that can comment?

Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## flasherByNight (Jan 25, 2010)

Form Factor, Power Source and GUI are completely different. "everything else is the same".

-30 vs 40-

thin vs fatty

123's/18650's vs AA's

3 modes/ 2 levels per mode (selectable by bezel tight/loose) vs ramping up for each mode (selectable by long hold)/alternate mode per each level (sos etc selctable by double click)


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 25, 2010)

One thing to keep in mind is that the TK30 and TK40 are not throw lights. They're kind of a mix between a flood and throw. They're the perfect mix though in my opinion because they both throw and flood well.

I cannot find a better beam pattern for my use than what I get out of my TK40. It has gotten to the point where I have pretty much given up hope on finding a more ideal beam pattern on the market today.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 25, 2010)

My TK40 has the most perfect beam I've seen in any flashlight...but I must admit I prefer the 2 X CR123 sized lights. I rarely reach for my Fenix. I keep it in the car now in case I get a chance to show off!


----------



## snala (Jan 26, 2010)

sbbluewater said:


> Hi All,
> The TK30 seems like a great light. Is the throw that much better than the TK11 R2? What I am really trying to find out is if I will really notice that much a of a difference. I just want a light that will throw far and light up the trees behind our house. Any TK30 owners out there that can comment?
> 
> Any comments are appreciated.


 
Put this way sbbluewater. Even if you only use one battery (376 lu) in the TK30 and point it against a fence, you can't see the TK11 R2 beam when you overlay it. At longer distances the overall output of the TK30 still destroys the TK11 as well because even though it has a wide spill the hotspot in the middle is fairly substantial too. The only torch I have that makes a dent in the TK30's beam is a Tiablo A9 with an aspherical lens.
I also agree with above, the beam pattern seems the best compromise of both worlds, spill and throw.
We went down to a sports field to see what the throw was like using all 630 lu. It completely lit up a building which I though was a 100 yards away, but it didn't light up the fence at the end of the park enough to see huge detail under the trees, just the fact that the park ended and there was a treeline. 
I then paced out the 1st building. It was 200 paces and i'm 6ft tall so...The far fence and trees were over twice that distance so i don't think you will be upset with the throw either just quietly


----------



## recDNA (Jan 26, 2010)

I have asked in another thread but there are so many posters in this one I hope you don't mind if I ask the same question...

Has anybody found some sort of lid that will snap nicely over the TK40 tail to prevent accidental depression of the clicky? I know I can lock out but I'd still like a tail cap that fits if I can find one. I have a nice head cap already.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 26, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that the TK30 and TK40 are not throw lights. They're kind of a mix between a flood and throw. They're the perfect mix though in my opinion because they both throw and flood well.
> 
> I cannot find a better beam pattern for my use than what I get out of my TK40. It has gotten to the point where I have pretty much given up hope on finding a more ideal beam pattern on the market today.



Yes, the beam of TK30/40 is a very good compromise for allround use.

Regards, Patric


----------



## sbbluewater (Jan 26, 2010)

Snala- 
Thanks for the informatiuon! That is what I was hoping to hear! I think I will be getting the TK30 pretty soon.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jan 27, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I have asked in another thread but there are so many posters in this one I hope you don't mind if I ask the same question...
> 
> Has anybody found some sort of lid that will snap nicely over the TK40 tail to prevent accidental depression of the clicky? I know I can lock out but I'd still like a tail cap that fits if I can find one. I have a nice head cap already.


 
Now that mine is finally out of the shop (bad battery carrier they tell me) I'll look around the house tonight to see if I can find anything that fits.

On another note, does anyone know the stated runtime on secondary modes for the TK40 (i.e. slow flash, fast flash, etc.)? I thought I saw them at one point but I've been searching for days and can't find it.


----------



## symes (Feb 4, 2010)

You guys that are running TK40s...with AAs...

What rechargeable AAs are you using (make/capacity) and how does that affect the published runtimes compared with off the shelf duracells etc...

Trying to decide between TK30 (18650 - being new to me) or TK40 and AAs. Don't like the idea of consuming AAs that way so wondered about where rechargeable AAs had got to now. My last purchase was 2500Ah Energisers but I never found a use for them given the low voltage...LOL

Thanks!

Simon


----------



## LeifUK (Feb 4, 2010)

symes said:


> What rechargeable AAs are you using (make/capacity) and how does that affect the published runtimes compared with off the shelf duracells etc...



You will find good information in the Batteries forum. As ordinary NiMH cells lose ~0.5-1% of their charge per day you probably want to go for Low Self Discharge cells. Sanyo Eneloops are the forum darlings. There are other good brands too.


----------



## Neo9710 (Feb 4, 2010)

Im trying to decide between the 30 and the 40 myself. I'm trying to steer away from the AA's since we go through them like water! I like the rechargeable aspect so the 30 might be the way to go..Hmm..


----------



## symes (Feb 4, 2010)

cool - thanks for the info - TK30 sounds like a Surefire M3 on steroids but without the 20 min run-time!

If I need more than it can do, I have my AE Powerlight HID - that's the one I keep in the car and its best kept secret is the diffuser lens which turns any scene from day to night - just hard to carry!!

I'll try some eneloops sometime!


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Feb 4, 2010)

Neo9710 said:


> Im trying to decide between the 30 and the 40 myself. I'm trying to steer away from the AA's since we go through them like water! I like the rechargeable aspect so the 30 might be the way to go..Hmm..


 
There are many good rechargeable options for AA. To the other post I'm running Rayovac Hybrids in mine.


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Feb 4, 2010)

symes said:


> If I need more than it can do, I have my AE Powerlight HID - that's the one I keep in the car and its best kept secret is the *diffuser lens which turns any scene from day to night* - just hard to carry!!



That is some crazy diffuser you have there. Is it black-hole technology? I can imagine this would come in handy when you want the swarms of sunbathers to leave you alone on the beach....


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 4, 2010)

I use Sanyo Eneloop AAs in my TK40 but I have to admit that I haven't run it long enough at one time to run them down. Thus I don't know what the actual run time is but given how I've never run them down from long time use, they last plenty long enough for me.

This is just a general question for all you TK40 and TK30 owners out there. Are you considering purchasing the new TK45 when it is available or are you pretty much not even thinking about it because your present TK40/30 suits your needs just fine?

My TK40 works perfectly for my uses but I'm seriously considering the new TK45 just because it looks so different from any light that I currently own. I'll make a final decision though after I read some reviews of it here.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 4, 2010)

I think I will be buying the TK45 because it looks so good to me. I will continue to use my TK40 though. I might keep it in my truck to use as a searchlight.

They are both awesome lights, to me. Someday I will buy an HID light, just don't know what to buy right now. Perhaps HID technology will evolve and it will become clear.


----------



## astcal (Feb 4, 2010)

*TK30 fan club*

Much prefer TK30, CR123 battery/thinner/smaller form factor:


----------



## symes (Feb 8, 2010)

pipsqueakspace said:


> That is some crazy diffuser you have there. Is it black-hole technology? I can imagine this would come in handy when you want the swarms of sunbathers to leave you alone on the beach....



LOL....


----------



## hk dave (Feb 11, 2010)

Just received my TK30 from 4sevens.com....

Wow... this is a really beautifully built flashlight... but the more amazing thing is the actual beam... i think it's the closest thing to a perfect beam i've ever seen!


----------



## Jash (Feb 11, 2010)

Someday I will buy an HID light, just don't know what to buy right now. Perhaps HID technology will evolve and it will become clear.[/QUOTE]

I think LED tech will evolve to a point where HID becomes irrelevent. Look at the Olight SR90. Not an HID killer, but give it another few years and I think you'll find LED's will reign supreme in all aspects of hand held lighting.

As for this thread, yes, I'm a huge fan of the TK40. It's the kind of light I've dreamt of since I was a teenager (when maglite ruled supreme. I realised today that was 20 years ago. Far out time flies). The Tk45 and following models should be rippers. At the rate of development I'd expect in a year or two Fenix will make something with 1000+ lumens in this size. I think though, that the TK40 should have been a side clicky, considering how fat it is.


----------



## space-time (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll apologize in advance if this isn't the best thread to be asking this question. Please point me to a better thread if so...

I'm thinking of getting a TK30 and I've seen posted on two (Fenix) dealers sites for the TK40 - in red letters - "do not run in turbo mode for more than 15 minutes". 

Is this really the case, that the TK40 (and presumably the TK30) can't be run in Tubo (630?) lumen mode for more than 15 minutes, or am I missing something? The problem they are referring to seems to be overheating, from the context.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 12, 2010)

space-time said:


> Is this really the case, that the TK40 (and presumably the TK30) can't be run in Tubo (630?) lumen mode for more than 15 minutes, or am I missing something?



The TK40 instruction manual also lists the 15 minute turbo mode time limit. I've used mine for about 30 to 45 minutes in about 40*F night time winter weather and it was fine. I read a report here from someone that had his TK40 turn on by accident in his backpack when he was out hiking and it was on for about an hour without any problems.


----------



## space-time (Feb 12, 2010)

That explains it! Thanks.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 12, 2010)

Jash said:


> Someday I will buy an HID light, just don't know what to buy right now. Perhaps HID technology will evolve and it will become clear.
> 
> I think LED tech will evolve to a point where HID becomes irrelevent. Look at the Olight SR90. Not an HID killer, but give it another few years and I think you'll find LED's will reign supreme in all aspects of hand held lighting.



I am very pleased with my TK30 and Malkoff Wildcat, both very equal brightness but different beam character. Though I made the decision to not buy another flashlight until autumn I am VERY tempted to get Titanium Innovations N30, which I think is the most priceworty HID ever, not much more expensive than TK40...

About the evolution of LED-technology I also think it definitely will go further. Olight SR90 actually approaching HID-performance, and that is very interesting.

Regards, Patric


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Feb 15, 2010)

I've brought my TK40 in to work a couple times to show it off to coworkers. Several have been very impressed and had no idea you could buy a flashlight that was so nice and so bright. I actually have two guys that are considering buying it - where's my referral fee Fenix? Yeah, some folks drop their jaws at the price, but when you ask them how much they paid for their last gun/tool/boat/sports car it really starts to make sense to them that it's really not that much money. Heck, I spent $133 on dinner last night with my wife. Add a second bottle of wine and I would have gone well over $150.


----------



## Stress_Test (Feb 15, 2010)

Sooo, I'm about to pull the trigger on a TK30, but I'm wondering...

How do you carry it? I think I can stuff it head first into my inside coat pocket, but that probably won't be too comfortable. I realize this isn't an edc light but what if you're out walking or something and you need to stow it temporarily?


----------



## Databyter (Feb 15, 2010)

Stress_Test said:


> Sooo, I'm about to pull the trigger on a TK30, but I'm wondering...
> 
> How do you carry it? I think I can stuff it head first into my inside coat pocket, but that probably won't be too comfortable. I realize this isn't an edc light but what if you're out walking or something and you need to stow it temporarily?


It floats quite nicely on a 3 dollar Mag D belt loop such as this google searched one.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/mag-leather-black-belt-holder-for-maglite-d-cell-flashlight.html

The advantage of this loop is that its almost like the lights not there if you put it on your side, it's flexible enough so that it will move to get out of your way in a car or to use the light from the loop without taking it out.

Also It's been a while since I looked but I believe it comes with a shoulder type strap as well, and definitely a lanyard, which I don't use.

I use the light every night and I have to check if it's there sometimes because it feels very light with a D loop on your side. It is _much_ lighter than say a 3 cell Mag, which I also use in the same loop.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 16, 2010)

I like the beam of TK30. It's bright and wide which is good for allround purposes. In some cases I find the beam to be too wide, however. 
Some night ago I went out to the forest with TA30, TK30, Maglite 2D-Malkoff XP-G and Tiablo A9 aspheric. 

I compared the beams at different places. At one place I stood on a bridge and shined out over a small river. Because of the snow banks I didn't stand close to the rail. With TK30 the spill beam shined up the rail and upper part of the snow bank and dazzled, which strongly worsened the seeing over the river. With TA30 it worked better because the narrower beam didn't reached the bridge rail. Also when I walked along a small road in the forest the wide beam shined up the snow at close distance and worsened the sight farer away. Also in this case TA30 was more comfortable when wanted to see at distance.

Therefore a very great accessory to TK30/TK40 would be a head with much narrower beam. This would provide an even brighter spill and not dazzle at short distance when one wants to see far away.

Regards, Patric


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Feb 19, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I have asked in another thread but there are so many posters in this one I hope you don't mind if I ask the same question...
> 
> Has anybody found some sort of lid that will snap nicely over the TK40 tail to prevent accidental depression of the clicky? I know I can lock out but I'd still like a tail cap that fits if I can find one. I have a nice head cap already.


 
I searched for some time trying to identify something you could use. Looked through my whole garage and chemical closet for caps and lids. I really wanted to make a snap on gallon water jug cap fit snugly right over the button, but it just was not meant to be, even from several different brands.


----------



## flasherByNight (Feb 19, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> I searched for some time trying to identify something you could use. Looked through my whole garage and chemical closet for caps and lids. I really wanted to make a snap on gallon water jug cap fit snugly right over the button, but it just was not meant to be, even from several different brands.



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/254507


----------



## McAllan (Feb 20, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> The TK40 instruction manual also lists the 15 minute turbo mode time limit. I've used mine for about 30 to 45 minutes in about 40*F night time winter weather and it was fine. I read a report here from someone that had his TK40 turn on by accident in his backpack when he was out hiking and it was on for about an hour without any problems.



I joined the TK40 club a week ago 

Of course before I knew about the TK45 but hey:
I've wondered about the 15 minutes max run time on turbo too - but they've not written anything about it in the TK30 manual :thinking:
I too have had my TK40 powered for 1/2 an hour - at room temperature with LSD NiMH - without sign of it being anything near too hot. While of course warmer than not turned on it didn't feel no where near too hot.
I really suspects the situation where the 15 min max run time might come into consideration is with alkalines because of their higher internal resistance (haven't tried with alkalines as I'm a fan of LSD NiMH but in the old days I had a portable 1,5" LCD TV. With rechargeables it didn't get much warm but alkalines did get noticeable warm and it didn't even drew as much current as many of today's LED light). The combined heat of the emitter _and_ batteries might be too much then. But good NiMH should only heat barely noticeable at the currents that TK40 draw. It's easier just to write as they to in the manual than to list a multiple of cases and expect the average Joe to understand.
The TK30 in contrast either you use CR123 or LiIon batteries - in both cases with lower internal resistance than alkaline and so heat from the batteries are no issue there.

So the TK45 might very well have better cooling of the LEDs to allow extended run time on alkaline but with NiMH the TK40 should be fine too.

Just my 2 cents on the odd 15 minute statement regarding the TK40.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 20, 2010)

The power dissipated by a group of batteries can be written as

P = (I^2)*R where 'P' is the power dissipated, 'I' is the current moving through the group of batteries, and 'R' is the resistance of the group of batteries.

Having a higher internal resistance does not in itself mean that the batteries will heat up. The TK40 has a circuit that, when matched with the group of 8 AA batteries which present whatever voltage they are configured for, draws sufficient current to heat up the batteries.

I agree, though, I believe it is the AA batteries which compel Fenix to place the 15 minute limit on turbo mode.

I am happy that my TK40 is made the way it is. It is a shining example of what a really nice flashlight can be like. Man, I love that light. I think of it as a small searchlight.


----------



## McAllan (Feb 20, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> The power dissipated by a group of batteries can be written as
> 
> P = (I^2)*R where 'P' is the power dissipated, 'I' is the current moving through the group of batteries, and 'R' is the resistance of the group of batteries.
> 
> ...



Sorry I don't really understand what you're saying. Like you're arguing but basically agrees :thinking:
I haven't measured the current draw of the TK40 but someone else has and states it's around 2.5-3 amps. Since the TK40 uses the batteries in a 2x4 configuration that translates to around 1.5 A for a single battery. While 1.5 or 3 A is no problem for a good quality NiMH (at 3 A I would recommend a high drain NiMH - most LSD's should be so though) it certainly is an issue for an alkaline and will cause the cell to heat up while the NiMH stays cool. Sorry I haven't a fancy calculation ready but my long time experience being a battery junkie both in home made and bought gadgets I can tell you it's a fact 

Hey even back when we all used 500 mAh AA NiCd 3 amps was possible with the right cells.

So whatever you turn it I still really believes the 15 min max run time is meant for alkalines only (and perhaps those who buy low quality crappy NiMH). But as said I fully understand why Fenix write as they does in their user manuals. Countless examples in history tells you that you can't count on the average Joe to understand too much. Better play safe then. Hey you can even read on a bottle of ethanol (where I live) that in case of skin contact wash immediately with water and soap - it's the same thing - how many do that? It should be fine just to wipe it off without panic (unless very special circumstances).


----------



## 357mag1 (Feb 20, 2010)

space-time said:


> I'm thinking of getting a TK30 and I've seen posted on two (Fenix) dealers sites for the TK40 - in red letters - "do not run in turbo mode for more than 15 minutes".



I set mine on the tail with fresh batteries and run it for over an hour with no ill affects and no dimming on the Turbo mode that my eyes could detect. I doubt you would have any issues in normal use.


----------



## 021411 (Apr 17, 2010)

Bumpin' up an old thread. 

I joined the TK30 club today. I paid a quick visit to Lighthound this morning and picked it up along with a few other things. Wow! It's pretty darn bright. It's a touch brighter in appearance than my custom 3x Q5 drop-in (Streamlight SL-20X). I'll have to give it a whirl tonight. 
It may be my eyes along with the ambient lighting in my house but I see a ever so slight green tint to it.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Apr 19, 2010)

021411 said:


> Bumpin' up an old thread.
> 
> I joined the TK30 club today. I paid a quick visit to Lighthound this morning and picked it up along with a few other things. Wow! It's pretty darn bright. It's a touch brighter in appearance than my custom 3x Q5 drop-in (Streamlight SL-20X). I'll have to give it a whirl tonight.
> It may be my eyes along with the ambient lighting in my house but I see a ever so slight green tint to it.


 
Congrats on the purchase. The TK40 is just such a pleasure to hold, it just feels right. It also doesn't hurt that it's bright as all get out.

I was also just thinking that over a year after it's release, and with everything that's happened in the flashlight world over the last 1-2 years, it still holds the crown as the brightest factory manufactured AA light on the planet.

Edit: oops, saw you have the 30, not the 40. Still a fantastic light.


----------



## amraspalantir (Apr 19, 2010)

bright indeed...used my tk40 whenever i walk my way home
in the dark of night.
neighbors in the road bend thought a car was passing through.


----------



## Sarratt (Apr 20, 2010)

I think my TK40 is the perfect big light. 

That's the problem ..... I can't see needing another light.

( i do have a Fenix P1D, L2D ,and LOD


----------



## CM2010 (Apr 20, 2010)

Will be joining this club in the next day or so but cant decide between the 2...

One thing i`m uncertain of is with the TK30 running on 4 CR123`s do i get the full 630 lumens?


----------



## 021411 (Apr 20, 2010)

CM2010 said:


> Will be joining this club in the next day or so but cant decide between the 2...
> 
> One thing i`m uncertain of is with the TK30 running on 4 CR123`s do i get the full 630 lumens?



Yep. 4 123's or 2 18650's for the 630 lumen brightness. My decision was based on size and battery type. I needed something slim enough and long enough to be able to slip into my duty belt flashlight ring. And if I had to, I could cigar grip it. Charging up 8 AA's was also a turn off. I am already set up for LiIon batteries so it was an easy decision there. It's easier to manage 2 18650's.


----------



## CM2010 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification,will be ordering my TK30 tomorrow :twothumbs

Ive got plenty CR123`s so will be using 4 of these until i go down the 18650 route.


----------



## Bullet120 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just got my Tk30 yesterday. This will defenitely become my primary duty light over my UltraStinger. Will keep regular stinger w led drop in on the belt and Sr90 in the bag for real work. I love the 2x18650 option and will keep extra sets on me and in the car to swap as needed. Easy choice for me over the Tk40 at work. Tk40 seems a good option at home when it will see less use and won't need rapid battery swaps. Very happy with this light.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Apr 21, 2010)

Here I am with a TK30.
I preferred it over the TK40 for the form factor, and because the TK40 battery change is not immediate.
The only gripe I have is the fact that the threads are not plated, therefore after a period of non-use of the light the mode-switching behaves "strangely" - because of the oxidised contacts. I fixed it with a tiny drop of conductive grease.
Anthony


----------



## Labrador72 (May 15, 2013)

I just received a TK30 today. Last week I decided to buy a light with a larger reflector for night hiking and had the TK41 in mind but when added up the weight of the light together with the batteries I decided I needed to look at different options. I checked out the TK40, the TK35, the Klarus XT30, the Thrunite Catapult, and the Olight Triton: in the end for different reasons I kept coming back to the TK30 despite being less bright and less efficient (at least compared to the latest versions of the other lights).

First of all I liked the idea of having a light with the same UI as the TK12. Parts are interchangeable: the tailcap is identical for both lights so the TK30 extension tube fits the TK12 as it had been designed for it. 

The Fenix 2600 18650 fits really snugly, kind of like in the TK11 so but the Eagletac 3400 goes in smoothly: it can probably use the extra mAh for better runtimes anyway!

The beam is exactly what I wanted: decent throw for its category but still very floody.

I wanted a 2x18650/4xCR123 light that I could use with just one 1x18650/2xCR123 when needed. The TK35 may be brighter and more efficient but realized it cannot be run on 1x18650/2xCR123 - beside being possibly the ugliest light Fenix ever designed.

Aside from being high versitile, what blowed me away most though was the brightness: maybe because the TK30 dates back to 2009 - Fenix wasn't even using ANSI then - I wasn't expecting it to be that much brighter than my Klarus XT10 or JetBeam PA10! Pointing it to a white wall in my room on Turbo was hurting my eyes!

It's too bad this light was so short-lived: I wish Fenix had at least updated with SS-T 50 or even an XM-L before discontinuing it by introducing the TK35. With the TK40 being released a few months earlier and having exactly the same maximum output and beam profile, Fenix likely undermined the success for the TK30. If there were plans for a TK31, they were probably scrapped in favor of the TK35. Had it been released with a newer LED and a different beam profile - maybe more throwy - I'm sure it would have seen a lot more glory!


The TK30 first caught my attention roughly a year ago when I spotted one on sale at €60 euros: I told myself in 2012 it didn't make sense to get a light with MC-E... never say never about flashlight, new or old that it may be: once the bug bites there is only one cure: owning it!

In 2013 the TK30 may not be either remarkably bright or highly efficient but I think this light was highly underrated even during its days. And no, the TK30/TK40 fun club ain't completely dead yet! :nana:


----------



## Farhad Gulemov (May 16, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> And no, the TK30/TK40 fun club ain't completely dead yet! :nana:



Oh God no! Of course not 

I have had my TK40 since, I think, three years and it still is, in my opinion, the ultimate flashlight. While I rarely use it at full power, its good to know that I can blast the entire scene with its beam if needed. The flashlight is almost indestructible, I can get the batteries for it anywhere for cheap, no amout of rain or water will affect it, and at low to medium power it can shine forever. For somebody living in hurricane territory (like myself) these are crucial characteristics which make the TK40 irreplaceable for me. I have several other very good flashlights (Fenix and Zebralight) but the TK40 is the one I would never want to be caught without.

So yes, the TK30/TK40 fanclub is still out there, full of grateful and delighted members!


----------



## harro (May 17, 2013)

True, they're all out there doing the work for which they were designed. Mine was a very early TK40, one with the funny flash in the sos mode, but for me, thats not a problem. The only pain is having only 1 Maha 4 bay AA charger, so rechaging the Eneloops can take a bit of time. I only charge at about .5 C, although i'm sure they'd take a greater rate.
They might only be an MC-E, and have a doughnut hole in the beam at 19 3/4" from the front, and only output 630 LED lumens, and be a bit big for proper EDC, but for every other task, they're just about perfect.

:wave:


----------



## Labrador72 (May 17, 2013)

About the MC-E. I've searched the forums far and wide and I can't find any information on the bin. I have seen one poster assuming his sample had an MC-E K but nothing else.

On a Czeck forum, using Google Translate - I found posts saying that the initial batches of the TK40 and TK30 had the MC-E K and that subsequent batches had MC-E M. They mentioned running some tests to verify that on different TK30/TK40 samples but did not say which tests.

I even sent a mail to Fenix a couple of days go but have received no reply yet. 

I'm wondering if anybody here knows.


----------



## harro (May 17, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> About the MC-E. I've searched the forums far and wide and I can't find any information on the bin. I have seen one poster assuming his sample had an MC-E K but nothing else.
> 
> On a Czeck forum, using Google Translate - I found posts saying that the initial batches of the TK40 and TK30 had the MC-E K and that subsequent batches had MC-E M. They mentioned running some tests to verify that on different TK30/TK40 samples but did not say which tests.
> 
> ...



For some reason MC-E M rings a bell... maybe it was over on light reviews or somewhere else i read it. 'K' bin may have been pre production ???


----------



## Labrador72 (May 17, 2013)

Thank you Harro! 

I think you may be right!
http://www.geocities.ws/da_shwartz/flashlighttk40.html

http://club.dx.com/forums/forums.dx/threadid.372341


----------



## Labrador72 (May 21, 2013)

Fenix got back to me and confirmed the TK30 has a MC-E M.


----------

